# Refurbed Sig229



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

I just bought a refurb Sig 229sas 40 today..

Its my first time actually owning a .40 none the less shooting it... I shot WWB. I know my mistake. Down left. Im jerking when I shoot.


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

You should see the target when I'm done with it. Looks like a shotgun with no choke.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Looks good to me. Dead is dead, you don't have to shoot a 2 inch pattern to get the job done.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Maximo said:


> Looks good to me. Dead is dead, you don't have to shoot a 2 inch pattern to get the job done.


How ture.:smt023 Many spend way to much time trying to put all their shots in a 2" group at 25yds when most shootouts happen within 10' to 20'. Ask any LEO.:smt1099


----------

